# Growing Marsilea



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

I think it was Tsunami who mentioned Marsilea was actually a fern. Doesn't this mean it will grow fine out of the substrate (I.E. on driftwoods, or rocks)? If so, has this been done? Are there any examples?
I think I have some ideas...


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Magnus,

Marsilea is a clover and it grows very well emersed. I've got some growing well in a salad take-out container and also in a covered 10g tank. Both groups are doing well, you shouldn't have any problems growing it. What were your ideas?

Best,
Phil


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Phil,
I think I phrased it wrong  . I meant to ask that since Marsilea is a fern, I can attach it on to driftwoods and grow it like java fern (submersed)? Does this sound logical? That is my grand idea (possibly my greatest, ever! :lol: ). But it's just an idea.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Marsilea is indeed a fern, not a flowering plant like the three-leaved clovers in your backyard. 

That is a really interesting, unique idea Magnus. I don't know if anyone has ever tried it. I don't know if the rhizoids will grapple on to the wood. Perhaps a little experiment?

Carlos


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Magnus, I have tons of driftwood, so if you have any extra marselia, I can give it a try


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Tony, I'll let you know once I have extra Marsilea. In the mean time, you know who else has tons of driftwoods don't you? ME! Muwuhahahhahah!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Well doesn't that beat all, I never would have figured that! It took some searching, but:

http://florawww.eeb.uconn.edu/acc_num/198501197.html

Me= old dog + new trick.

Thanks!
Phil


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

I have seen two species of marsilea: Quadrifolia which grows up to a foot high with teaplate sized clovers in emmersed form (it's so large I have never attempted it), and crenata (Kasselmann think it's sp.) which turns into a Glossostigma like foreground creeper (with more rounded leaves and much slower growth) underwater (very good for non-Co2 nano tanks!). They will not attach to driftwood.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

what marsilea be a fern doesn´t want say that you can attach on drift wood. Not all fern can be attach. she likes grown on thin sand like glosso. I keep a foreground of marselea crenata, and looks like glosso. when she grown in a shadow area, she will get 4-leaf.

In spain we have got some wild sp. of marsilea, which grown like a terrestrial plants near to the coast.

budak, do you mean that marsilea grown well in non co2 tanks?

Greetings from Spain.


----------

